# So I Switched to the iDark iSide



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I've owned an Android devices since 2010 when I traded my meager (but rather cool-looking) Samsung Exclaim. My line up of phones since then have been:

HTC EVO 4G
HTC EVO 3D
HTC EVO 4G LTE
HTC One (M7)
Samsung Galaxy S5
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge
I dropped Sprint because they honestly sucked in their pricing model and they were evil. I dumped them for AT&T and, though I don't have unlimited data (I have 30GB with the one-month rollover), I at least get signal everywhere and pretty fast. I traded in that Galaxy Note Edge for a GSM version that would work with AT&T.

Friday, I was walking in the mall and saw a line at the Apple store, decided to ask what it was about, and yada-yada-yada, I now have an iPhone 6S Plus. The rider app is the same. The driver app, though, now allows you to take your Uber slavery a bit further and, with the help of an aux cord, you can allow your minimum fare, no-tipping pax to take over your radio, provided they have a Spotify account.

Not trying to start an _Android v. iOS _war here. Just looking for comments and observations on the different platforms.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is quite possibly the geekiest thread I've ever seen on UP.net. Kudos.

I don't know much about ios other than the Uber iPhone I used to have. I'd never buy an Apple product mainly because I read a while ago that Apple had $70bn cash in the bank. I don't like paying lots of money to own pretty things - you will not see Picassos or Monets hanging on any wall in my house; you can be sure of that.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm an Android guy. I use an Android LG Volt phone for Uber and my personal phone, but the new iPhone is cool and has some new features. 

I have a iPhone 5c for my work phone. The screen is too small for me to use it for Uber. 

The Spotify thing uses your data plan, not the passenger's data plan.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

May your slice of the Apple not have the worm in it ...


----------



## Chris'slifts (Aug 26, 2015)

If you're concerned about poor ratings from pax that will get shitty when their spotify isn't working like they expected, you'd be better off just providing a long aux cord and allowing them to use their own data for spotify.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No chance I am providing either. 
I have had nothing but bad experiences with the aux cord. 
Terrible music played too loud to be safe. When you turn it down you get a bad rating. 
Its a ride, not a party.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> No chance I am providing either.
> I have had nothing but bad experiences with the aux cord.
> Terrible music played too loud to be safe. When you turn it down you get a bad rating.
> Its a ride, not a party.


Exactly, I explain no aux cable due to safety


----------



## RT Erwin (Oct 18, 2015)

Using a textnow phone with unlimited talk/text/data 18.99 /month. Great business phone. LTE phones $5 and up


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I also switched from Android to iOS recently. The main problem I'm having is that the Uber driver app doesn't seem to play well with Bluetooth. If I call a pax, no problem. But if a pax calls me, it doesn't go through Bluetooth, and I have to pull over and hold the phone to my ear. The music pausing every damned time I do something in the app is annoying, but this phone issue is a potential safety hazard,


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I also switched from Android to iOS recently. The main problem I'm having is that the Uber driver app doesn't seem to play well with Bluetooth. If I call a pax, no problem. But if a pax calls me, it doesn't go through Bluetooth, and I have to pull over and hold the phone to my ear. The music pausing every damned time I do something in the app is annoying, but this phone issue is a potential safety hazard,


Yep. Apple has it issues. Don't worry, they will drop that platform next year and replace it with another without an upgrade path.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This is quite possibly the geekiest thread I've ever seen on UP.net. Kudos.
> 
> I don't know much about ios other than the Uber iPhone I used to have. I'd never buy an Apple product mainly because I read a while ago that Apple had $70bn cash in the bank. I don't like paying lots of money to own pretty things - you will not see Picassos or Monets hanging on any wall in my house; you can be sure of that.


What a silly reason not to support a company, they are very good to their employees, and suppliers, they do good in the world. They are the anti uber. They make the best products too. Yes very expensive, but you always know you are getting a great product. The whole apple ecosystem is by far the best of any brand. Great service, great products and always sexy af looking


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> What a silly reason not to support a company, they are very good to their employees, and suppliers, they do good in the world. They are the anti uber. They make the best products too. Yes very expensive, but you always know you are getting a great product. The whole apple ecosystem is by far the best of any brand. Great service, great products and always sexy af looking


Don't get me wrong; I think Steve Jobs was a business genius. Apple did not invent the cellphone, or the Mp3 player, or online music, or the computer etc etc. What Jobs did was realise that if you make pretty products then you will be able to charge consumers sky high prices for the product and _still_ have them camping out for days in front of your store in order to be the first to buy your wares. This is every businessperson's dream - high prices _and_ high volume. Totally brilliant marketing genius.

But their products are not for me. Each to his own!


----------

